# Orgasm while preggo? Weird!



## ndigiorgio (Jun 9, 2005)

Does having an orgasm feel weird to you too? It kind of freaks me out---not the orgasm itself but the way my uterus feels. It's a weird sensation and I can't quite describe it--but it keeps me from DTD and or *ahem* taking care of my own needs as much as I'd like to. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Pholkchick (May 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is how it feels for you, but for me it's an odd sensation of _awareness_ of my uterus...it tightens up really hard and it feels like a rock in my stomach, totally distracting, but usually humerous to me in the moment. The weirdness of it is definitely not so much that I avoid it, though!


----------



## Kealli (Dec 8, 2007)

For me the actual orgasm is more powerful. But then *after* it feels weird.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kealli* 
For me the actual orgasm is more powerful. But then *after* it feels weird.

Yep me too. More powerful, and then my whole uterus tightens. I think those are Braxton Hicks contractions, brought on by orgasm? The uterus usually does that occasionally anyway.


----------



## ankh (Feb 23, 2005)

I remember that! Didn't do me or the babes any harm. First time it happened, I thought I'd gone into labor


----------



## 63977 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nope, I feel the same.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kealli* 
For me the actual orgasm is more powerful. But then *after* it feels weird.

Yea, pretty much that. Definitely doesn't keep me away though, that whole stronger part is more effective.


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

sigh - you all are lucky! It was always easy for me to orgasm, but since I have been pregnant this time, I can't - it just won't work! It will just build, then everything will stop, it's just like a sneeze that doesn't happen, kwim? That's pretty weird here.

Orgasms were very normal last time, although I did notice it would give me a contraction or two.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep happens to me every time I *O*. I actually enjoy it because I can feel the entire shape of my uterus. It just gets "worse" the farther along you get. It's my favorite after sex activity. Feelin' my uterus.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

OH yes. It almost made me scared to have an orgasm, because my belly would get so tight and hard and stay that way for what felt like forever. I know it wasn't a "real" contraction but it was so weird-feeling!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, it feels different to me, too. Not better, though; the big uterus prevents the orgasm contraction waves from feeling as strong. I prefer non-pg orgasms.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

yes, it's totally wierd...but if you feel it often enough, the it becomes slightly less weird & more predictable, right? Now I'm used to it









and anyway, all that bloodflow and pelvic muscle tightening during the *o* is exercise! it's good for your body and prepares you for labor! it's like free kegels!


----------



## ndigiorgio (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, OK--I'll try to get over it. But it's just too weird!

I know that after the babe comes it might be awhile before sex becomes really, really pleasurable again. I should take advantage of my current hormone balance. I swear it took 20 months with my daughter to enjoy sex again (my first PPAF). And I was beginning to wonder if I was frigid or something! Not to scare any first time mommies out there---and everyone is different.


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the pregnancy O!!!! It does make my uterus feel all tight afterward, but it's good for me, imo


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes* 
and anyway, all that bloodflow and pelvic muscle tightening during the *o* is exercise! it's good for your body and prepares you for labor! it's like free kegels!

That's how I look at it too! For once I'm actually enjoying "exercising"







.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, me too. What I'm finding, though, is that the more pregnancies I have the less strong my pregnancy orgasms get- with DS1 they were downright painful, they were so strong. Now? Not really more powerful than normal, I'm just aware that my uterus occupies a different space.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

They are definately more intense- but I LOVE it! I wish I could be pregnant all the time because of the intense "I'm going to explode!" orgasms! Now if I just wasn't so tired from work that I fall asleep when my head hits the pillow I'd be having a LOT more of them!


----------



## hermanasista (Oct 13, 2007)

I've experienced the same post-orgasm tightness. Sometimes it feels like a slight contraction, and aches a bit too.
Since being pregnant, I've also experienced spontaneous orgasms for the first time--usually while sleeping. That's been pretty wild. I must say, though, that I'm far more interested in self-lovin' these days. Relations with my DH are often uncomfortable.


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

You guys are making me sad...my bf and I are in different states so I am not getting any of these powerful Os







I'm jealous!!!


----------



## fuller2 (Nov 7, 2004)

Eh, it's called "masturbation," my dear....







Get yourself a vibrator and you can have all the orgasms you want.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuller2* 
Eh, it's called "masturbation," my dear....







Get yourself a vibrator and you can have all the orgasms you want.









I was just thinking that.


----------



## avent (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyone else think the baby is thinking "Whoa! What the hell is that?!"







:


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

OP I think you're just having braxton hicks ( practice) contractions. I get them during and especially after O. It's kind of awkward sometimes because I have a hard time moving around for a few minutes, and sometimes it will trigger round ligament pain because of my SPD (symphasis pubis disorder). It doesn't really bother me, in fact if I have a solid contraction after O I know it was good lovin


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I have found that sex is now very difficult because the baby gets excited, I guess or irritated and starts squirming around like crazy in there. I can't concentrate or get done what *I* need to get done.


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuller2* 
Eh, it's called "masturbation," my dear....







Get yourself a vibrator and you can have all the orgasms you want.

lol...the vibrator thing never really interested me...I'll just wait and live vicariously through you guys for now







...I feel like by the time we finally get together I won't know how to maneuver with whatever my size is


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avent* 
Anyone else think the baby is thinking "Whoa! What the hell is that?!"







:

















this thread is completely cracking me up!!!!

And yes, I do think that


----------



## AKA_PI (Oct 16, 2007)

I actually posted a similar question under DDC. The big o is usually really powerful for me then my stomach kinda cramps afterwards. It's really weird. I almost wanted to stop DTD all together but I learned that that's actually quite normal. Apparently the same contractions you have during delivery are similar to those of an orgasm. Who knew?


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianna11* 
sigh - you all are lucky! It was always easy for me to orgasm, but since I have been pregnant this time, I can't - it just won't work! It will just build, then everything will stop, it's just like a sneeze that doesn't happen, kwim? That's pretty weird here.

Orgasms were very normal last time, although I did notice it would give me a contraction or two.

Yeah contractions for me too, but my mw says that this is normal.


----------



## hae703 (Jul 6, 2006)

My first symptom to give me a clue I was pregnant was that after each orgasm I had really intense cramping. Over the past couple weeks it's gotten a little better, but it is still happening. It doesn't make me avoid it or anything, but it is kind of a downer to end up feeling pain after sex.

Heather


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinimommy* 
lol...the vibrator thing never really interested me...I'll just wait and live vicariously through you guys for now







...I feel like by the time we finally get together I won't know how to maneuver with whatever my size is









you don't need a vibrator to give yourself a good O! Don't let this opportunity for the BIG pregnancy O pass you by!


----------



## ndigiorgio (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermanasista* 
I've experienced the same post-orgasm tightness. Sometimes it feels like a slight contraction, and aches a bit too.
Since being pregnant, I've also experienced spontaneous orgasms for the first time--usually while sleeping. That's been pretty wild. I must say, though, that I'm far more interested in self-lovin' these days. Relations with my DH are often uncomfortable.

OK--this happened to me last night and it was SO Strange!!!! I guess I will keep DD from napping today so DH and I can get a little "alone time". I am thinking way too much about sex lately...


----------



## ndigiorgio (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinimommy* 
lol...the vibrator thing never really interested me...I'll just wait and live vicariously through you guys for now







...I feel like by the time we finally get together I won't know how to maneuver with whatever my size is










You don't need a vibrator for that either... for me it's mostly about clitoral stimulation ---all you need is a finger that doesn't tire easily


----------



## 1st-time-mommy (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm so glad I found this page. I seriously thought that something was wrong with me.


----------



## Sphinxy (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh wow, thanks for bumping this thread. So hard to talk about, but I am actually in the same position as the poster who said that she really isn't having orgasms while preggo. Pre-pregnancy I always had multiple, easy, powerful orgasms and that lasted into the first tri, early 2nd. But lately - nothin'. I've given up trying actually because it is so frustrating, which then worries me a little that I'm missing out on all that good uterus exercise.


----------



## JustJenny (Nov 4, 2006)

Great thread Thanks for bumping!

Sphinxy I am unfortunately in the same boat as you. It builds up then it just disappears! I try to get it back but its a no go. SO disappointing


----------



## JenVose (Jun 17, 2013)

I seem to have a mixture of it all, but like the OP, I do seem to feel "awkward" or "uncomfortable" about it afterward and not go for it as often as I might like. Sometimes I have the stronger O, sometimes there's the intense build-up but I can never quite get there (I think this part is probably a bit of a mental block knowing what will come afterward). It's irritating that it holds me back - because I always have a much higher libido during pregnancy, once I get past the "morning" sickness.


----------



## pamelaRRRR (May 27, 2013)

I was on pelvic rest for 6 weeks (no o's allowed!) and just got cleared.

I'm 18.5 weeks now and had my first one in a while and I definitely noticed the tightness more than before.

It's ... Awkward and distracting in a way but not a bad thing.


----------



## leavesoflaurel (Aug 17, 2013)

Curious how early in pregnancy people felt this?! I am only 9 weeks.... And the feeling I've been getting post orgasm sounds like this. Hard not to feel nervous about it.... But happy to know its common.


----------



## JenVose (Jun 17, 2013)

In both of my pregnancies, it has started pretty early and is much more unpleasant earlier on. By second trimester, it's still odd, but not necessarily unpleasant.


----------



## Sphinxy (Oct 4, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JenVose*
> 
> In both of my pregnancies, it has started pretty early and is much more unpleasant earlier on. By second trimester, it's still odd, but not necessarily unpleasant.


This made me chuckle because my experience was the exact opposite. So I guess it is different for everyone.


----------



## piccola B (Oct 17, 2014)

*Help*

hello ladies, am super glad i found this forum and more happy this thread! i am now 8 weeks pregnant and been experiencing rundom Os wile am asleep but right after i feel pain down there  this whole thing had put me off of having sex with my hubby for over a month now.. i just worry all the time it might harm the baby :crying:
its my first pregnancy and i just have no clue.
many thanks B.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

My orgams have completely changed since being pregnant. Maybe its because I'm further along but when I climax, it becomes a very painful back spasm in the middle of my back. I'm talking, really painful to the point that i don't even want to do it. And I can usually only achieve orgasm on my own these days. Sigh.


----------

